# Most humane way to kill a goat?



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

About to butcher my first goat, supplies considered, what's the most humane way to do it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably a bullet to the right spot on the head.


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Probably a bullet to the right spot on the head.


The placement is a little vague? Sorry


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Here you go: Steps for the Euthanasia of Goats – Ontario Goat 🙂


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Thank you!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You're welcome! 🤗


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goat-link . Com has a page on this as well


----------



## Philip (7 mo ago)

.22 to the skull and slit the throat right after you shoot it


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We haven't done goats but my husband has done deer and sheep. He's always just slit the throat. He has a procedure where he calms them and quickly does it and bleeds them out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jubillee said:


> We haven't done goats but my husband has done deer and sheep. He's always just slit the throat. He has a procedure where he calms them and quickly does it and bleeds them out.


That's what my brother in law does as well when we've had a couple of goats over the years to process. Never heard a sound, they just stood there, then slowly went to sleep.


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

I feel both would be about the same, but there’s probably more risk of doing it wrong with a gun, unless you’re experienced with firearms. When we butchered our meat chickens we did the slit in the throat (probably the only way for birds) they were very calm.


----------

